# Temp car Insurance



## Mark70

Is this something you guys do?

My daughter has bought a new car but for 2 weeks will retain her old one. I have insured the new car yesterday using her NCD but now need to cancel her old policy and reinsure the old car for around 10 days.

I have quotes around £160


Thanks

Mark


----------



## Dannbodge

I added a car onto my policy for £20 for a week. That was a multicar policy so was easy to do. 
Could you not have transferred the policy over instead of cancelling?


----------



## Shiny

As above, the first port of call would be to see if you can add the old car onto her new policy for 2 weeks as a "temporary additional vehicle". It often works out cheaper that way.


----------



## Mark70

Dannbodge said:


> I added a car onto my policy for £20 for a week. That was a multicar policy so was easy to do.
> Could you not have transferred the policy over instead of cancelling?


Thanks for the reply. Our current insurer on multicar wanted £600 on top of the £800 I have already paid to insurer her through until expiry in February. New insurer wants £800 for 12 months. Bad enough but using a comparison site existing insurer comes up at £600 for the year as a new customer! When I called them they said it was an offer for new customers only and we were free to cancel our existing policy and start a new policy with them

Point of principle I have moved. On top of this I have a claim on the multicar for my wife's car and they are insisting we use their Bodyshop Both their body shop and BMW said it needed 2 new doors but on submitting the quotes they persuaded their body shop to do a repair. My options were have this done or use BMW at £2.6 k and they would give me £350 towards the cost.

So all my policies are being cancelled and reinsured elsewhere

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Mark70

Shiny said:


> As above, the first port of call would be to see if you can add the old car onto her new policy for 2 weeks as a "temporary additional vehicle". It often works out cheaper that way.


Thanks for the reply I will give it a go. I am looking for a new insurer for my cars nothing special, happy to use a broker if you are interested?


----------



## MagpieRH

I recently changed cars - my dad had been under the impression that my insurer would provide a month's cover on both but they confirmed this was not the case (possibly something that was common in the past but isn't now).
They said they insure both vehicles for the day of the changeover, any more would be a temporary cover arrangement.

If you're buying the new car from a dealer, you will almost certainly get a week's driveaway insurance gratis. Leave the current insurance running on the old car for that week, and that's half the problem solved.

If you need temporary cover, I think the best (possibly only?) people are Aviva.

Just a point to note that my insurer pointed out to me when I enquired about the changeover cover, any car that is taxed *must* be insured. If there's no insurance held on the car, it needs to be SORNed. I hadn't realised that, but thankfully managed to sell my old car before the driveaway cover expired.


----------



## Mark70

All done due to the advise on here. New insurer have provided temp cover for 14 days for £74 inc £35 admin fee. Just what I needed and saved a fortune

Did make me laugh though my daughter is 19 so her excess is £450. Fine I said but I will not make a claim car is only worth £200 I know it's the third party cover it gives me but it is funny


----------



## Shiny

Glad you got it sorted Mark. 

Happy to give it a go at your car insurance, we have access to a fair few insurers although sometimes we struggle to compete with the aggregator sites, although I'm not convinced people are always buying what they need when shopping themselves online. 

We are pants at young drivers and modified cars though, although there are enough insurers/brokers fighting for this slice of cake. Where we tend to excel is finding solutions for the difficult to place or slightly unusual risks that online websites and robot staff in call centres can't cope with. 

As I said though, we are more than happy to have a look at getting a quote for you when your policy falls due.


----------



## Christian6984

I struggled with this recently, used to be an insurer that did a months cover and was good value but by the time I had both they didn't do it anymore, cheapest option was to find the cheapest monthly/ with initial payment and small cancellation fee. Prob could have got a month for less than £90 and as a bonus was my own insurer


----------



## Bigpikle

my insurer was happy to cover my 'old' car for 14 days as well as the main car - called it 'transfer cover'. Cost me £10 admin charge for 2 weeks while Direct Line wanted £85 (£360 annual) for just 2 weeks :thumb:


----------

